# squirrel hunting with dogs



## russel man (Aug 27, 2009)

i want to get started i only have one dog right now it is a jack russel she is 1 yr old and i was wondering how to train her to hunt squirrel


----------



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

k man your on the rong site go to squirrel dog cental its awsome also your dog is probaubly to old to train and a jack russel isnt a very good squirrel dog or i at least dont like em.


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

I am on SDC too. Your dog may not be too old to start on squirrel. You won't know until you try. A lot of JRT's won't tree because they are "hole-minded". I have one that does so yours might too? I assume that being a JRT, that she will chase squirrels? There is a good book out there by David Osborn called Squirrel Dog Basics. It is a great resource. Best of luck!

-Marc Gray


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

I mostly use Mountain Feist as my squirrel dogs.*


----------

